# Ghosts on the underground History Ch.



## gingrove (Aug 3, 2011)

Just watched Ghosts on the underground on the history ch. Sky 529 Lots of stories from London underground workers about seeing people in sections of track where nobody was supposed to be working and some shots of closed down sections. Makes you wonder how many ghost stories EOD and other explorers might have started ? I expect that it will be on again in the next week or two if History run true to form!


----------



## Foxylady (Aug 3, 2011)

gingrove said:


> ...seeing people in sections of track where nobody was supposed to be working and some shots of closed down sections. Makes you wonder how many ghost stories EOD and other explorers might have started ?


 I love the idea of that. Urban myths in the making!


----------



## strokesboy21 (Aug 3, 2011)

*hey*

yeah saw this not long back was interesting to say the least i think most haunted did aldwych (cant spell) underground (if you can put up with most haunted for 45 mins lol ) but did enjoy watching ghosts on the underground im sure i got it on my hard drive somewhere


----------



## Lolpeacock (Aug 3, 2011)

I worked on the underground quite a bit back and I had a couple of mates who were drivers. I often went round sitting in the front or back of an underground train (easier to see everything from this vantage point) and it's amazing how many unused/closed stations there are.


----------



## PaulPowers (Aug 3, 2011)

I know I've scared a few chavs on a site by making a bit of noise, there's nothing more satisfying then seeing them running away screaming.

I bet a fair few of us have done the same thing


----------



## strokesboy21 (Aug 3, 2011)

*lol*

hehe  could say that


----------



## kathyms (Aug 4, 2011)

*scarey*

i supose when you think how many have ended there days jumping under trains there must be summat in it. personaly it sounds to painfull for me, id rather go down the overdose root.


----------



## GE066 (Aug 4, 2011)

Some cheery people on this thread! An overdose would be a lot more painful than a whack from a train.



Lolpeacock said:


> it's amazing how many unused/closed stations there are.



13 to be precise. 14 including Aldwych, but it's not on a main line, a cul-de-sac. This is why Aldwych is kept in good nick and used for filming. health and safety and all that.


----------



## kathyms (Aug 4, 2011)

*mmm*



GE066 said:


> Some cheery people on this thread! An overdose would be a lot more painful than a whack from a train.
> 
> 
> 
> would it, ill bear that in mind , sorry if i sounded uncheery.


----------



## gingrove (Aug 4, 2011)

It didn't occur to me that the show was actualy recruiting for more ghosts on the underground !


----------



## GE066 (Aug 4, 2011)

kathyms said:


> GE066 said:
> 
> 
> > Some cheery people on this thread! An overdose would be a lot more painful than a whack from a train.
> ...


----------

